# Onion free vegetable stock



## CyberSlag5k (Dec 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good vegetable stock that doesn't include onions? My girlfriend is allergic to them. So far, I've been using a fried pepper purée of my own design (1 green pepper, 2 red peppers, 3 tomatoes heated in olive oil, then blended, and then cut with 3-4 times as much water) which works very well, but I'd like to try a more traditional stock. Unfortunately, they seem to all be onion based.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 17, 2007)

Is she allergic to all onion family products or just onions??  

You could try garlic or leeks if it just an onion allergy.. 

If she is allergic to them, how about Sage, oregano and Savory.  Lightly saute them in some olive oil to bring out their flavors, then add water, white wine other vegetables(carrots, celery, cabbage, parsnips etc).   Careful not to get the oil too hot.  You don't want to burn the delicate herbs.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you for your response, Jeff G.

Garlic is fine, but I think shallots and leeks are out. Do you think I could substitute garlic for onions? Maybe at a 4:1 onions to head of garlic ratio or something?

Thank you for the other recipe. As I've never made a stock before, about how much water and how many vegetables should I add? And what is to be done with the vegetables when the stock is done? Should they be left in? Or, for recipes that just call for the stock, can they maybe just be eaten as is?

I'm also going to try re-constituting some mushrooms, and from what I've heard the strained juice that comes from the process is good for soups. Any thoughts there?


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 17, 2007)

CyberSlag5k said:


> Thank you for your response, Jeff G.
> 
> Garlic is fine, but I think shallots and leeks are out. Do you think I could substitute garlic for onions? Maybe at a 4:1 onions to head of garlic ratio or something?
> 
> ...



I would use 3 or 4 cloves of garlic for  2-3 quart stock. You don't want to over power with garlic.  Definitely use the other herbs and your options with the vegetables.  You can either dice them for eating before cooking, strain them out for a clear stock or when done, place in a blender and blend them up to have a thickened stock. It all depends on what you are making. For a basic stock a large carrot, a couple stalks of celery, a handful of diced cabbage, fresh herbs.. a couple of tablespoons each(small pile in the hand, chopped).  I would stick with the vegetables that really have flavor at this point.  potatoes etc you can add later, they don't add a lot of flavor. Salt and pepper to taste. 

If you are making a vegetarian soup, just leave the veggies in the diced state then add what ever other vegetables you want to the soup, including the mushrooms and bring up to a simmer. Serve when the veggies are tender.  I would add potatoes, squash, more cabbage, bean sprouts and barley. That would be very tasty... 

If you are making something more like a vegetarian stew, blend up the stock and add more diced veggies of your choice.  Allow that to cook until done then add a little thickener if it isn't thick enough. 

Just get in the kitchen and give it a go.  It's a vegetable stock.. pretty hard to make really bad..


----------

